# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  'Hooikoortspatiënten kunnen beter een pissebed eten om klachten tegen te gaan'

## bergje

Hooikoortspatiënten hebben het slecht nu. In een schrijven bij BlikopNieuws.nl is een leuk stukje wat je kan eten om de klachten tegen te gaan. BIZAR.

----------

